# Goitrogens-- Am I reading this right?



## Draco (Jan 9, 2013)

So for people who has had TT, and is struggling to lose weight.. it's recommended NOT to eat Goitrogenic foods (IE: Pear, Strawberries, brocolli, spinach and so forth)?

Am I understanding it correctly?

Any food I should avoid? Eat more of? to lose weight?

I know less iodine and salt at least!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Draco said:


> So for people who has had TT, and is struggling to lose weight.. it's recommended NOT to eat Goitrogenic foods (IE: Pear, Strawberries, brocolli, spinach and so forth)?
> 
> Am I understanding it correctly?
> 
> ...


No thyroid here and I eat it all in abundance for my thyroxine replacement has been titrated to what I always do. Am very very consistent w/diet and exercise.

I do recommend that you stay away from L-Carnitine, soy and salicytes (aspirin.)


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Ditto that. I've made no substantial diet changes since my surgery.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Same here...I eat the same as I always have.


----------



## Draco (Jan 9, 2013)

thanks everyone!! I would be sad if I couldn't eat my pears anymore!


----------



## piggley (Sep 15, 2012)

Oh gosh, i take l Carnitine, 
Sounds like i should stop.
Thank you Andros,
Cheers,


----------



## sleepylady (Mar 18, 2012)

If I remember correctly from the admin Leslie B. on Mary S. website the people without a thyroid do not have to worry about these at all. Goitregens only affect those with an intact gland. Also raw is worse for the person than cooked. According to them however. SOY is definitely a big no no!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

piggley said:


> Oh gosh, i take l Carnitine,
> Sounds like i should stop.
> Thank you Andros,
> Cheers,


OMG! Yes; stop!!! L-Carnitine is used to "treat" hyperthyroid! Oh, dear.........oh, dear!!!

Bless your heart!

http://www.elaine-moore.com/LinkClick.aspx?fileticket=IuRFpmQ51OI=&


----------



## piggley (Sep 15, 2012)

Thanks for the link Andros..
Eeeeek, 
My Dr just upped my meds, no wonder,


----------



## PinkLemonLady (Mar 27, 2013)

So I understand this correctly, that with having my gland still and Hashi's, I should not eat these foods??


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

PinkLemonLady said:


> So I understand this correctly, that with having my gland still and Hashi's, I should not eat these foods??


If you are trying to jump start your thyroid, it would be a good idea to avoid all goitrogens.


----------



## Julia65 (Aug 7, 2012)

Andros said:


> OMG! Yes; stop!!! L-Carnitine is used to "treat" hyperthyroid! Oh, dear.........oh, dear!!!
> 
> Bless your heart!
> 
> http://www.elaine-moore.com/LinkClick.aspx?fileticket=IuRFpmQ51OI=&


This is interesting. Thanks for sharing.


----------

